# Leopard Gecko views please



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

this was minutes after she hatched,



















and now 12 days later



















please feel free to leave your comments.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

whats its parents ?

cute looking to : victory:


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

I was sure that mum and dad were RAPTORs but I did have an incubator / egg mix up so could be wrong, when first hatched a thought RAPTOR but she's changing quite a bit already :whistling2:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

if it turns out to be a raptor, hopefully female and your selling it, i would buy it as i live in st helens so not that far, and ive been looking for a raptor for a while


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ooh pretty - looks like a reverse stripe eclipse to me?


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

*Raptor*

Thats definatley a RAPTOR the pattern may disappear or maybe go lighter may be dark due to incubation temps i know that the RAPTOR has tremper in it so am going from that as tremper can be hatched dark or light might stay dark if so its worth keeping see what you can get out of the morph and color but defo a RAPTOR mate by the way The Hypo Tremper Het RAPTOR is coming on nicley 38grams now so will keep you updated still but nice hatchling you got there


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

At presant a Talbino eclipse reverse striped, 
It could mature into a Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

ccrew said:


> Thats definatley a RAPTOR the pattern may disappear or maybe go lighter may be dark due to incubation temps i know that the RAPTOR has tremper in it so am going from that as tremper can be hatched dark or light might stay dark if so its worth keeping see what you can get out of the morph and color but defo a RAPTOR mate by the way The Hypo Tremper Het RAPTOR is coming on nicley 38grams now so will keep you updated still but nice hatchling you got there


Also has Raptor eyes you can see red in here eyes i mean i could be wrong a nuttybabes said a reverse stripe eclipse


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Red eyes? It's eyes look black to me? :lol2:


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry Carl but Becky wins the :no1: as the eye's are 100% BLACK :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Just to show, Just coz the eyes look black, That doesn't mean it not a Talbino eclipse.


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

*Eyes*

If you look at the 3rd picture down that you have posted mate its eyes are actually red when light is on them so black when its dark but you put a light on them and actually youll find they are red this is like one of my own leos that i went to look at and it was in the breeders tank and it looked like it had black eyes but i was corrected by the breeder i bought it from when he told me that its eyes appear black but actually when light hits the eyes they are actually red (dark red RAPTOR eyes) he showed me this.. shine a light on your hatchling then shine a light on your RAPTORS eyes being careful that is not too much as light can cause infections to occur in your leos eyes i may not nessesarily be right about morph but as for eye color then maybe let us know if you get round to doing it


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

It's almost impossible to tell a 'dark eyed' red animal from a black eyed one at times.
Both my DB's are dark coloured, almost 'black' to look at but they are def eclipse albino, therefore can't be pure black..........


----------



## ccrew (Mar 11, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> It's almost impossible to tell a 'dark eyed' red animal from a black eyed one at times.
> Both my DB's are dark coloured, almost 'black' to look at but they are def eclipse albino, therefore can't be pure black..........


thankyou big red one you get where im coming from then but tonys leos eyes on the 3rd picture show dark red so this is why i sugested RAPTOR because i seen the eyes and imediatley thought yep definatley who knows its like my leo that i just hatch i cant tell the morph of it or nobody else can exaclty put a definate morph to its name same with tonys


----------

